# Dark Vengeance - Trade offer



## Thatguy123 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys i brought dark vengeance today and wish to trade all of the chaos army (still on the sprue) and including bases for the space marine side. do not care if you have the limited edition chaplain i already have it so any one wishing to trade just post here and i will message you.

Thanks


----------

